# 2nd Annual Shotgun Fred BBQ Showdown 2/26-2/28/2015



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ (Nov 12, 2014)

We're gearing up for the 2nd Annual Shotgun Fred BBQ Showdown, in Huntsville, Tx. There will be a guaranteed $10,000 payout. It pays top ten in the four KCBS meat categories, and also the top ten overall. There will be a Kids Q that will also have a minimum of ten spots open for kids with special needs. There will also be a KCBS CJ Class. For more info, check out the website at shotgunfredbbq.com or the Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/shotgunfredbbqshowdown

This event helps raise money for SHSU scholarships for industrial technology students. If any of y'all are in this area, hope to see you there!


----------

